# Any Way to Easily Install Current Xulrunner Runtime?



## purgatori (Oct 26, 2011)

*Without breaking any dependencies?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 26, 2011)

Only www/libxul is supported.


----------



## purgatori (Oct 26, 2011)

That's a shame. The libxul in the ports collection is an ancient, and hamstrings the performance of... well, Conkeror -- the browser I use


----------



## jrm@ (Sep 11, 2012)

*libxul update*

I just noticed that www/libxul has been updated from 1.9.2 to 10.0.  Hopefully, it will be straightforward to update www/conkeror now.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2012)

jrm said:
			
		

> I just noticed that www/libxul has been updated from 1.9.2 to 10.0.


That's a pretty big leap :O

The old version is still available as www/libxul19 so ports depending on it shouldn't break.


----------



## Majorix (Sep 11, 2012)

There are still some ports (like x11/yelp) that depend on www/libxul19. Best to keep it for a while.


----------



## jrm@ (Sep 12, 2012)

But if you only need it to run Conkeror, I'd definitely recommend it based on my first 10 minutes or so of browsing.  I just cloned Conkeror's git repository (www/xpi-conkeror hasn't been updated yet) and it's working pretty nicely.


----------



## purgatori (Sep 14, 2012)

This is really great news  I'm using PCBSD now, and relying mostly upon PBI, so it will probably be quite some time before the changes trickle down to me. Still, it's good to know things are moving.


----------



## jrm@ (Sep 17, 2013)

You can also use the (more up to date) xulrunner included in www/firefox with Conkeror.  I install www/firefox, clone the Conkeror Git repository and create a shell script with the following contents:


```
#!/bin/sh
GTK2_RC_FILES=~/.gtkrc-2.0.conkeror firefox -app /path/to/conkeror/application.ini "$@"
```


----------



## jrm@ (Sep 19, 2013)

Lord thunderin' jebus, www/libxul has just been updated to 24.0.  About a year ago it was at 1.9.2.  Mozilla's crazy jump in version numbers works, because I'm excited.


----------

